# LOTS of new Sagan pictures! (and a few of Dodger!)



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

More pics


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

and more


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG!!! He is absolutely precious! He is such a snowy white and his pigment is so jet black! Love him! And Dodger is such a wonderful big sister!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I love that picture of Dodger where she looks like she's laughing hysterically at something.

Sagan makes me want a white standard.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Sagan is gorgeous! Wow talk about snowy white.


----------



## McSandd (Apr 30, 2010)

What beautiful dogs you have!!! I am super jealous


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow what a cuty love his ice white coat.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I can't believe how WHITE he is!! I love love love that first picture. I adore that look.. where they just stare up at your face and everything falls back. It's so sweet. He's such a doll.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Sagan is to die for! Love the beautiful white coat and that super black pigment. He is so cute. He looks very happy 
Dodger looks to be an awesome big sister.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Sagan is so indescribably beautiful. I am in love with how pure white his fur is and the super black nose and eyes. Ahhh he is my favorite poodle puppy! If I ever get another standard, I want one just like Sagan.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Marian said:


> I love that picture of Dodger where she looks like she's laughing hysterically at something.
> 
> Sagan makes me want a white standard.


Same here


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful puppy! 

"Originally Posted by Marian 
I love that picture of Dodger where she looks like she's laughing hysterically at something."

Same here!:biggrin1:


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

What an adorable pup! Jealous also love the whites, oh who am I kidding just a plain ole poodle lover, especially standards.
Pearl is my first puppy, I recued a ten year old last year. I am now in the process of learning poodle type behavior. I never knew how they are at puppy hood! If I get my way I'll prolly have one in each color! He he....


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Love that boy!! The first picture cracked me up!


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

Are you planning on showing him? Are you a groomer or show person or just plain poodle lover? Just curious?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I honestly don't know much about showing dogs..i'd like to put him in a show cut one of these days though.

I am a dog groomer and he is one of three standard poodles that I own. I got him from frostfirestandards who is also a member on these forums.

Thanks for all the nice compliments. He's a beautiful boy with a wonderful personality to match.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

He was one of my fav's in the litter! I LOVE him! I was so excited that she got such wonderful pigment out of this pairing! His personality is just what you described! He did really well when we did the PAT's on them!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Omg want. Right now. Lol


----------



## suntea (May 27, 2010)

i LOVE this pic! it looks like he is telling a secret and doesn't want you to listen in!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh he is just too cute (If I may say so....) 
Im so glad he fetches, not sure where he gets it from, since niether Brian nor Jamie will


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

What a beautiful white!!!  
Who is his breeder if I may ask?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Sagan is a BEAUTY!!! Lovely pics of him. I absolutely love the third pic of him retrieving, it looks like he has the cutest smile on his face.. so pleased with himself! And what a lovely face with such great black points! Never get tired of looking at Sagan.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

PonkiPoodles said:


> What a beautiful white!!!
> Who is his breeder if I may ask?


Frostfire


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_So many precious expressions from one little guy. He looks to be a pure joy for you and for himself...LOL Dodger is soooooo funny in that last pic. I couldn't decide if she was yelling because Sagan was hogging all the photos of if she was laughing hysterically at Sagan's antics!! Maybe she is just thinking 'Ha, ha..you fell for that retrieving thing!'_


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Frostfire Standards here on the forums is his breeder. She lives about 2 hours from me and I decided to help her with bathing/grooming her litter and ended up bringing this guy home. I wanted to meet her pups anyway as I had been considering another.. but it wasn't until I met him that I absolutely fell in love. 

The only problem with have with him is submissive urination..it's not happening as often so I think he will grow out of it. When it happens I just put him outside and tell him to go potty.

He also does get car sick..he's stopped throwing up thank god but on drives he will constantly drool. I don't know if this is just because he's still getting used to cars or what. I'm hoping he out grows it..I try taking him on errends with me all the time..to the salon..to the bank even hardware stores will allow him to come inside.

Personality wise though he's a joy to have. He already has a fairly solid recall, he will sit and shake, bring things back. He's a smart boy.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Don't know how I missed this post. So glad I found it. Sagan is so HANDSOME already. Looks like he has an eye for the camera (Love the one of him playing with Dodger but keeping an eye on you at the same time! And the one with his head tilted. And the one with him yawning. And the one...)


----------



## kodabear (Apr 11, 2010)

SOOOOOOO CUTE I love it . . . Koda is the same he will fetch anything that is thrown . .


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Lovely coat and pigment! I love a Poodle with a good natural retrieve. It is definitely one of the deciding factors for me in which puppy I keep.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks! Yep he loves to retrieve stuff..I didn't think he'd be a fetcher because I didn't notice him showing interest previously but I threw something randomly and he kept bringing it back over and over again. It just kind of happened.

I do love his coat..it's so much fun to work with..I keep slapping myself everytime I even think of giving him a haircut. I might try putting him in the scandinavian puppy lion eventually..maybe even starting the pattern now and letting him grow into it..it's my favorite puppy clip but I have no idea how to do it.

I guess only one way to learn!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Frostfire Standards here on the forums is his breeder. She lives about 2 hours from me and I decided to help her with bathing/grooming her litter and ended up bringing this guy home. I wanted to meet her pups anyway as I had been considering another.. but it wasn't until I met him that I absolutely fell in love.
> 
> The only problem with have with him is submissive urination..it's not happening as often so I think he will grow out of it. When it happens I just put him outside and tell him to go potty.
> 
> ...


I love his white skin and dark points... a very pretty snowflake  LOL!
I hope you enjoy him very much


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

He's adorable. Aren't our babies growing up fast!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

beautiful dogs! he is sooo cute and fluffy!


----------

